# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  تحديث Windows 10 القادم سيعيد للمستخدمين القدرة على التحكم في تحديثاتهم

## mohamed73

عندما يتم إصدار تحديث جديد لنظام التشغيل، يكون الأمر متروكًا للمستخدم  في العادة لتحديد متى يريد تثبيته. هذا لأنه في بعض الأحيان لا تكون  التحديثات مثالية دائمًا، وقد تتسبب في نهاية المطاف في إفساد الأمور، كما  حدث مع التحديث السابق لنظام Windows 10 والذي شجعت شركة مايكروسوفت  المستخدمين على إلغاء تثبيته.  في حالة إذا كنت من الأشخاص الذين ليسوا من عشاق نهج مايكروسوفت  العدواني عندما يتعلق الأمر بالتحديثات، فقد تكون سعيدًا بمعرفة أنه في  التحديث القادم لنظام Windows 10 في شهر مايو المقبل، يبدو أن شركة  مايكروسوفت سوف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]للمستخدمين  مزيدًا من التحكم في كيفية إدارة تحديثاتهم. هذا يعني أنه يمكن للمستخدمين  إختيار وقت آخر لتثبيت التحديثات لنظام التشغيل.  وهذا يعني أيضًا أن المستخدمين الذين يفضلون عدم تثبيت التحديثات  الأخيرة، فلا يزال بإمكانهم المضي قدمًا وتلقي التحديثات الأمنية الشهرية  دون إضافة ميزات جديدة إلى نظام التشغيل الخاص بهم. قد يتساءل البعض منكم  لماذا قد يرغب شخص ما في تفويت الميزات الجديدة، ولكن على الأقل توفر  مايكروسوفت للمستخدمين الآن خيارًا للقيام بذلك إذا كانوا يريدون ذلك. التحديث المقبل لنظام Windows 10 سيجلب معه كذلك ميزات ذكية ستعرف متى  تستخدم الحاسوب الخاص بك حتى لا تنزعج بإشعارات التحديثات، وكذلك القدرة  على إيقاف الميزة والتحديثات الشهرية لمدة تصل إلى 35 يومًا.

----------

